# Art Deco



## yorkie (Jan 18, 2010)

This is a new line from PSI.  I matched it with an acrylic from Exotic Blanks called Merlin's Wand.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 18, 2010)

Wow that is stunning!


----------



## JohnU (Jan 18, 2010)

I believe that kit was made to fit Dawns blank.  Perfect match.  Beautiful pen!


----------



## Sawzall (Jan 21, 2010)

Beautiful pen.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## greggas (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice job of matching a blank with the pen...works very well...beautiful pen


----------



## Larry in Harrow (Jan 21, 2010)

I like that kit!  The Merlin's goes very well with it.  I gotta get me some of these kits.


----------



## johncrane (Jan 21, 2010)

Very good and also well done!


----------



## mrcook4570 (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice looking pen!


----------

